# downreg questions



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi all I just have a few questions as to what to expect during down regulation. We did a fresh cycle last october using a short protocol as I have high AMH so didn't do a down reg just straight onto stimms. Unfortunately it was BFN but we were lucky enough to get two grade one frosties which I am hopefully having put back at the end of feb. So I am down regging now on suprefact (burserelin) injections and am on my 4th day. So far I've not had any side effects but I am just waiting for them to kick in! How did other people find the side effects of the down reg drugs and when did they kick in? Also I'd like to know when I should expect to have a period? I have a scan booked for 9th feb but that will only bring me to a 35 day cycle and I am usually well over 40 days. Will I have a bleed anyway just because of the drugs i'm taking?


Any advice gratefully received!


xx


----------



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm on the supracur nasal spray and this is day 8 of sniffing, the only real side effects have been a lack of energy and a bit of trouble sleeping.  Last night it was really cold when we went to bed but I had to throw the covers off as I was having a really  a hot flush after an hour or so - that's the first one I've had since starting.

Hope that helps and good luck


----------



## hutchess (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi

I am on buserelin injections and have been taking them for 9 days now. For first few days I was worried that I wasn't doing them right cos I felt exactly same as I normally do. I then got a bit of a headache and sickly feeling, but nothing major...I still feel hungry and can eat etc.

On day 7, I woke up feeling weepy and emotional, had a bit of a bad day, but since then I have actually felt hyper and high as a kite! 

Only other side effects are tiredness and for me, I keep forgetting words and things. Not normally that forgetful so it's great fun!

Good luck on your journey 
x


----------



## jaded (Jan 4, 2011)

hi, 
i started buserilin xmas morning, and had a bleed 8 days in, on the following sunday, and was like one of my normal periods.
i panacked as was only told it would be a small bleed, 
felt normal up till then and was worried we were doing something wrong, but after period i got headaches, was irritable, tearful, vague, but nothing to major, quite mild to live with.

good luck with it all


----------



## BOLZ (Jan 28, 2011)

I am on suprecur nasal spray since the 26th of january.I have been having shortness of breath since then which i think is also a side effect of the nasal spray.did anyone experience this as well or is it something to worry about?
Was told by my doctor to expect a period.Does anyone have an idea of when to expect a period after starting the nasal spray?
Thanx


----------



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

hello 
i have been taking busereline injections now since the 6th jan    
i haven't really had any side effects apart from being a little moody but that was only for the 1st week or so. i have a sore belly from injecting but its not to bad to say i have been doing it for so long. this is my 2nd time on the injections and i was the same the 1st time   

hope this helps

debs xxx


----------



## debsxxx (Nov 13, 2009)

oh and i bled as normal but was a week late. which explains why i been injectiong for so long plus my hormone levels aren't just right yet. fingers crossed they are by wed.
good luck with your treatment xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I've down regulated 3 times. First time I got quite bad headaches and felt very tired.
2nd time I was on the pill for the first few days of it and it was better.
Last time I had hardly any side effects apart from feeling cold and tired.

In terms of a bleed I have been 3-4 days late and the bleed has been normal.
Headaches do seem to be worse after the bleed starts as the hormone levels are then at their lowest and you are not getting the normal surge of hormones at the start of a cycle.


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

oooooooooo i do the forgetting words thing to! its embarrasing!!!! haha. 

headaches for me, and hot flushes started yesterday.

im on syneral nasel spray.


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

ive just started my 3rd ivf and i was thinking back to my last ivf. i dont think i had a period at all whilst down ****** but i was put on to my stimulating drugs still.maybe thats why it didnt work.


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies girls    I'm pleased to report that AF arrived on CD 36 which was two days before the first scan and shorter than my normal cycle which amazed me. Lining was down to 2.2 so nothing to worry about and started on progynova that day. As for side effects, whoever said the headaches were worse after the bleed was absolutely right! They really kicked in for a few days but have eased off a lot since starting the HRT. ET in 9 days!! xx


----------

